

Public WebApps: IndexedDB: WebSQL and LocalStorage are not viable alternatives - jorangreef
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2011JanMar/0972.html

======
mrspeaker
I'm sure there are good reasons for it, but as a developer the reasons for
deprecating WebSQL are infuriating:

"This document was on the W3C Recommendation track but specification work has
stopped. The specification reached an impasse: all interested implementors
have used the same SQL backend (Sqlite), but we need multiple independent
implementations to proceed along a standardisation path."

So, for ONCE everyone is in agreement on what we should do - therefore we have
to kill it. Arrrrrggghh!

~~~
jorangreef
The spec just needed to be about an embedding of SQLite specifically.

------
jorangreef
IndexedDB is not good enough. WebSQL and LocalStorage are not viable
alternatives. IndexedDB lacks first-class indexing support. Developers have
waited years already. Time to stop, think, and work through these things
properly.

